# Edox Information Please.



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having trouble finding much information on vintage Edox watches. I'm curious about the age, model, movement and ball park value of this watch. I appreciate any halp.

Cheers,

Gary.


----------



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

Clearly, I will have to return to the pic posting post and re-read....



>


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Guzza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having trouble finding much information on vintage Edox watches. I'm curious about the age, model, movement and ball park value of this watch. I appreciate any halp.
> 
> ...


Likewise, I had trouble myself trying to find anything about this brand when I found this watch in a job lot..










Also I've found inserting images doesn't always seem to work - no matter what I try? It's very frustrating...doh

















">


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Obviously that finally worked! Try inserting the HTML link instead, it's the only thing which seems to work these days.

Anyway this little ladies is a brilliant timekeeper, hardly has a mark on it, and even has the original strap in good nick. I'd guess it's circa 1970?

I'd like to know more about Edox, if anyone can help..?


----------



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

Next best thing is a link I guess...Anything anyone can tell me about this edox dive watch, or any resources regarding edox watches would be appreciated.

Gary

Mysterious Edox watch


----------



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, finally...here we are.

I'm having trouble finding much information on vintage Edox watches. I'm curious about the age, model, movement and ball park value of this watch. I appreciate any halp. What info I have is this:

25 Jewels

Swiss Made

Stainless Steel

20 Atmos water resistant

Automatic

Antimagnetic

Incabloc

18mm Tropic (not sure what this means.)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

A nice vintage diver you have there i would say 1960s

cheers

Andy


----------



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

andyclient said:


> A nice vintage diver you have there i would say 1960s
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Cheers for that. My guess was 60's-70's but it is not mine. It may be if I can find out a bit about the model.


----------



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

The watch was sold to someone else but I just discovered these few paragraphs on a Malaysian website:

BRIEF HISTORY OF EDOX WRISTWATCHES

EDOX, Swiss watch manufacturer since 1884, has had good reputation for their technical developments such as the crown possible for water resistant over 200 m (1961), water resistant watch with very strong steel (1969), World first world time "GEOSCOPE"(1970) and etc.

EDOX had joined the ASUAG (Swatch group at present) in the 1970s, but in 1983, EDOX became independent with a new owner, Mr. Victor Strambini, President.

Today, their office and factory locate at Les Genevez , Switzerland where 140 staff including 110 of qualified watchmakers are working.

The models for the new launch is the "EDOX Class-1 " series. The Class-1 is a powerboat race known as the "F-1 on the sea". The series was developed by EDOX, sponsoring "Spirit of Norway", the champion team of the race. EDOX was appointed as the official time keeper of the race.

The series contains models such as chronograph, GMT, day/date. They are automatic or quartz.

Their new watches dont do alot for me but that can be said for many new watches.

Gary.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

18mm Tropic is the watch strap, Tropics have holes in them :thumbsup:


----------



## Guzza (Sep 3, 2011)

seemore said:


> 18mm Tropic is the watch strap, Tropics have holes in them :thumbsup:


Cheers for that, learning every day


----------

